# paint code



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

were do i find this on my car, ive checked everywere, such as the driver side door, the hood, the trunk, and the manual. i have the british racing green 99 audi a6 quattro...just incase anyone know it off the top of thier head.


----------



## silver96 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: paint code (an_a6)*

Check the spare tire compartment tag should be there,if not check out
http://www.paintscratch.com
Racing Green Pearl Clearcoat LZ6H/8N


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: paint code (silver96)*

i checked there but nothing was there, but, is that the paint code you gave me the one of mine? thanks for the help too.
ahh crap, i think its british racing green, that and "dark green" are pretty close in color, then again, did they make dark green in 99.


_Modified by an_a6 at 8:29 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## silver96 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: paint code (an_a6)*

Call your dealer with the vin # they should be able to help you out


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: paint code (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_i checked there but nothing was there...

Hey An_A6

I used these guys before:
http://www.automotivetouchup.com/
You can check here also to see if yours is listed:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/M...9.pdf
Another way is to check your PR code label, either in the trunk of the car (on the side of the spare wheel well) or in the owners manual. It looks like this: http://www.VAGLinks.com/Docs/C...d.pdf The number you are looking for is the "LX7Z" on your car's label.
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 6:15 PM 9-4-2007_


----------

